# Porlex / chemex grind



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been trying to perfect my bean grind using a porlex tall for my chemex with no luck.

i seem to make it too fine every occasion clogging up my filter and taking about 7 minutes to drain.

can anyone who uses their porlex for a chemex please let me know how many clicks back from tight you use to ensure a good bitter free drip rate?

cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

grind should feel like table salt in your fingers.


----------

